# Looking for a drum sander



## Russianwolf (Feb 23, 2011)

and found this one on ebay.....

What do ya'll think?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Hobby-Electric-...ltDomain_0&hash=item1c19710c4a#ht_1064wt_1139

I'm keeping my eye on a couple Ryobi 16s also, but for the small, thin stuff I think something like this may be the better option.


----------



## LEAP (Feb 23, 2011)

Looks neat but thats about what I paid for my Ryobi


----------



## workinforwood (Feb 23, 2011)

wow..I never saw something so small in a drum sander. I would not buy it though. It is only 1/3 hp. Going to require seriously small light passes..take all day to sand down a 2" wide board. 5" wide is not very wide, but even so, it takes some power to remove material from a 5" wide board. I'd just save your pennies and buy an open sided Delta 16". If you can go bigger, do it, but that's the minimum I'd throw money at, because you don't want to spend money twice.


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 24, 2011)

I would not touch it either. It says right in the title HOBBY sander. That means toy. You can do alot better. Keep looking and the open ended sanders are alot better to be able to do larger boards. I have the performax 16/32 and it is a workhorse in my shop. Could not be without it. They are called Jet now. The Delta is also a fine sander. The 12/24 maybe something you would be interested in.


----------



## greggas (Feb 24, 2011)

seems a bit pricey for what it offers power-wise...have been researching drum sanders to add to my never ending tool collection and for a couple hundred more ( easy for me to spend your money isn't it?) you can get a decent well powered larger machine.


----------



## Russianwolf (Feb 24, 2011)

How about a Delta x5 for $650.  I've seen good and bad reviews.


----------



## 1dweeb (Feb 24, 2011)

I have the Jet  10-20. It is a 1 hp compact machine that is more than enough for smaller projects such as segmented bowls, pens and knives. I have used it for over a year and it has never made me regret the purchase. The cost is about $700 new but you can find it on sale from time to time. Just my .02


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Feb 24, 2011)

We run a Performax 16-32.  At one time we were looking at these micro sanders for doing some inlay work.  The price was a little too high for the size and strength of these.  They are really made for light woods such as balsa and styrofoam.  We have since discovered that we can sand as thin as .02 and lower on our Performax if we are real careful and it is aligned correctly.  I really think you would serve yourself better if you went with something bigger such as the Performax 10-20.  No matter what size of machine you go with, they are expensive, but they give you a lot of ability.  Dust collection is essential for one of these machines.  If you do not get the dust cleared it will load up the sanding drum and will ruin the sanding strips and burn your wood.  DAMHIKT


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 24, 2011)

I agree with Mike also and a good dust collection system is a must. I have used a standard wet dry vac with a better quality filter and have had no problems. Just need to keep filter cleaned. Also 2" port so 2" hose


----------



## workinforwood (Feb 25, 2011)

MLKWoodWorking said:


> We run a Performax 16-32.  At one time we were looking at these micro sanders for doing some inlay work.  The price was a little too high for the size and strength of these.  They are really made for light woods such as balsa and styrofoam.  We have since discovered that we can sand as thin as .02 and lower on our Performax if we are real careful and it is aligned correctly.  I really think you would serve yourself better if you went with something bigger such as the Performax 10-20.  No matter what size of machine you go with, they are expensive, but they give you a lot of ability.  Dust collection is essential for one of these machines.  If you do not get the dust cleared it will load up the sanding drum and will ruin the sanding strips and burn your wood.  DAMHIKT



true true, must have dust collector for many reasons...you know if you run blocks of alumilite through the sander it cleans the sanding strips up like brand new.  Won't remove mega burns of course, but any normal clogging, minor burn marks and resin build up on the sandpaper goes away real fast...much better than the sandpaper cleaning sticks you can buy

keep saving the money..these machines we all mention are way beyond hobby, but yet not quite professional level, but they work hard and last seemingly forever. I don't know how to live without one.


----------



## glycerine (Feb 25, 2011)

Mike, if you're into DIY and want to save money, I've seen a few homemade drum sanders on the net.  I believe I have some plans printed out at the house for one.  I've been contemplating making one myself because I have an old washing machine motor that needs a new home!


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Feb 25, 2011)

workinforwood said:


> true true, must have dust collector for many reasons...you know if you run blocks of alumilite through the sander it cleans the sanding strips up like brand new. Won't remove mega burns of course, but any normal clogging, minor burn marks and resin build up on the sandpaper goes away real fast...much better than the sandpaper cleaning sticks you can buy


 
Thank you for the information.  That was well worth the read.  Those stupid sandpaper erasers can cause more problems than they solve.


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 25, 2011)

MLKWoodWorking said:


> workinforwood said:
> 
> 
> > true true, must have dust collector for many reasons...you know if you run blocks of alumilite through the sander it cleans the sanding strips up like brand new. Won't remove mega burns of course, but any normal clogging, minor burn marks and resin build up on the sandpaper goes away real fast...much better than the sandpaper cleaning sticks you can buy
> ...


 

HUH????  Get the largest size and they work great. Won't take out deep burn marks which you get from resined woods or if you happen to think you have a planner and not a sander. Mine is a workhorse and could not be without it. Boy do I remember the sanding by small machine days. WOW.


----------



## Russianwolf (Feb 25, 2011)

Someone on another board pointed me to a machine that I misses while I was looking. I think it will do everything I need and isn't too expensive to boot.

The Grizzly G0716 which is very similar to the Jet 10-20. http://www.grizzly.com/products/10-Drum-Sander/G0716
$420 shipped with a warranty is a chance I can take.


----------



## workinforwood (Feb 25, 2011)

Thing about those erasers..yes they work, but they spew little chunks of rubber all over the place, and you also have the minor danger factor in which you have to hold the eraser to the drums as they spin.  You have a block of alumilite, you can feed it through the machine while it is in safe operation mode, the dust gets sucked up completely with no chunks of debris left over. You really got to just sit down and physically compare the two to see what a huge difference it is. For someone like me, it doesn't cost me any money either. When a block is poured, it's going to be a little uneven on top no matter what..and yea, that all cleans up when cutting it up, but if the sander needs to be cleaned..you can feed it a few passes of that block instead and have less trimming to do with the saw at the same time.


----------



## Curly (Feb 25, 2011)

You could make your lathe into a drum sander if it is for occasional use. Before the Performax machines and copies made of them, there were articles in Fine Woodworking and others at the time with plans that showed how to make them. Essentially you turn a drum between the lathe centres to attach the sand paper to. A hinged sheet of plywood is attached to the lathe's bed, using wedges or an adjusting screw to control the thickness being sanded. 

Pete


----------



## Lenny (Feb 25, 2011)

This one will be available real soon and for a song .... only problem is it's 3 phase and weighs a ton. Well, that and it needs some work on the drum. But, it is made in the USA (Georgia I believe, Cemco brand) and originally sold for around $30 Grand! 
It will be very difficult to sell here, I think.

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/a4d0D-iSgd0CvSj3Vf5pbA?feat=directlink


----------

